# The super turbine engine



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is another idea that didn't fly. This was the last ditch effort to have steam work better than diesel and it almost worked. This engine could probably have pulled New York all the way to Los Angeles if it had the chance. Very sophisticated,ultra modern technology,high speed and very powerful but here again it cost too much money to maintain and wasn't more efficient than a diesel. This was the last gasp of steam and no real engine remains from the effort. Too bad too as it's a beauty. 
Have there been any models made of it? pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I love all these old crazy locomotives.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One that has been modeled extensively is the PARR steam turbine #6200. There was only one made, but thousands of models by almost everyone!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Strange looking thing, isn't it?


-J.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

There are a few more turbines on this site along with a lot of other wierd locos.
Enjoy. Colin.

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/locoloco.htm


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a super site EMDand here is a [icture of the backhead on the C&O turbine. This actually facing the rear of the engine. Weird. Pete
http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/chesturb/chesboil1a.jpg


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Pete,

I know someone who's selling his Brass version of this Loco. It is a awesome looking beast!!!

Pat


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I went to that site and got side-tracked for half an hour! Returned for another half hour.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too Dano. Tons of info there and a lot of pictures of every kind of loco you can imagine,some you couldn't possibly imagine. Very interesting I think. Turns out there were several other turbine engine designs back in the day and none of them were successful.
I would kill for a brass #500 but unfortunatly that's the only way I could get one of these models. The summer business around here drops to just about zero so there really isn't any extra cash for such. It would be great though if you could get a picture of the model and post it for us to look at. I can dream if nothing else. Ha! Pete


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have some pics but I will need to ask permission first before I can post them!!!

Pat


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

norgale said:


> That's a super site EMDand here is a [icture of the backhead on the C&O turbine. This actually facing the rear of the engine. Weird. Pete
> http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/chesturb/chesboil1a.jpg


Awesome.

-J.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

There you go!!!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Now is that cool or what!!!!

Pat


----------



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

Plenty more where that came from. If you want any shots in particular please let me know.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That is beautiful and thanks for posting the pics. Just for kicks what does your friend want for this engine? pete


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats a cool looking engine! I wish I could have been around back then to see stuff like that in person!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are interested I will ask him to email you!!

Pat


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's ok. It wouldn't run well on my little layout anyway. I was just curious. Pete


----------

